# صناعة الزجاج من ابويوسف



## ابو يوسف (5 يوليو 2009)

*صناعة الزجاج*


*صناعة الزجاج*​ 


(منشأها- أهميتها - عناصرها- خواصها – استعمالاتها (​ 


*لمحة تاريخية:*

يعود تاريخ صناعة الزجاج إلى عام 2000 قبل الميلاد. ومنذ ذلك الحين، دخل الزجاج في أغراض عديدة من حياة الإنسان اليومية. فتم استخدامه في صناعة الآنية المفيدة والمواد الزخرفية ومواد الزينة بما في ذلك المجوهرات. كما كان له تطبيقاته الصناعية والمعمارية. ولقد كانت أقدم المواد الزجاجية عبارة عن خرزات حيث لم يتم التوصل إلى الآنية المجوفة حتى عام 1500 قبل الميلاد. 
ويعتبر الصناع الآسيويون هم أول من أرسى صناعة الزجاج ، ومنهم انتقلت الصناعة إلى مصر حيث ترجع أول آنية زجاجية إلى حكم تحتمس الثالث (1504-1450 قبل الميلاد). وقد ظلت صناعة الزجاج منتعشة في مصر حتى حوالي عام 1200 قبل الميلاد ثم توقفت فعليا لعدة قرون من الزمان. وفي القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد، ظهرت كل من سوريا والعراق كمراكز لصناعة الزجاج ، وامتدت الصناعة عبر منطقة البحر المتوسط. وفي العصر الإغريقي، اضطلعت مصر بدور رئيسي في تزويد القصور الملكية بالزجاج الفخم حيث كان يصنع في الإسكندرية . وفي القرن الأول قبل الميلاد، تم التوصل إلى عملية نفخ الزجاج في سواحل فينيقيا. وفي العصر الروماني، كانت صناعة الزجاج منتشرة في مناطق متعددة من الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
وابتكر المسلمون التزجيج، وما زالت روائع من أعمالهم في التزجيج باقية في واجهات المساجد والجوامع، وكذلك في الأبنية الأثرية إضافة إلى ما هو محفوظ في المتاحف العالمية. 
ولقد استخدمت الأصباغ المعدنية في هذه الصناعة الفنية، فلم تتأثر بالتقلبات الجوية، ولم تؤثر فيها حرارة الشمس المحرقة طوال مئات السنين الماضية. 
وعرف علماء المسلمين البللور وهو الزجاج الممتاز (الكريستال بحسب التعريف الكيماوي الحديث) الذي يحتوي على نسب مختلفة من أكاسيد الرصاص ، وصنعوه بإتقان، وعرفوا منه نوعا طبيعيا. وما زال يستعمل - كما استعمله المسلمون من قبل- في صناعة الأقداح والأواني والثريات، وكذلك في صناعة الخواتم وأدوات الزينة وكثير من الأدوات المنزلية. وصنعوا منه نظارات العيون، وكانوا يسمونها منظرة ،ومن العالم الإسلامي انتقلت صناعة الزجاج إلى أوروبا عندما أنشأ فنيون مصريون مصنعين للزجاج في اليونان، ولكن المصنعين حطما في عام 544 هـ / 1147 م، عندما اجتاح النورماديون مدينتهم ففر الفنيون إلى الغرب، مما ساعد على النهضة الغربية في مجال صناعة الزجاج في العصور الوسطى. كما فر أيضا بعض الفنيين من دمشق إلى الغرب إبان اجتياح المغول للعالم الإسلامي. هذا بالإضافة إلى التقنيات الخاصة بصناعة الزجاج التي أخذها الأسرى الأوربيون من المسلمين أثناء الحروب الصليبية. وقد تجمعت أسرار هذه الصناعة مع الفنيين في فينسيا واحتُكرت صناعة الزجاج في أوروبا حتى القرن السابع عشر عندما علمت فرنسا بالتقنيات المطلوبة وأسرارها، وانتقلت إليها صناعة الزجاج وأصبحت أهم مراكزها في العالم. 



*تعريف الزجاج* :

مادة عديمة اللون تصنع أساسا من السيليكا المصهور في درجات حرارة عالية مع حمض البوريك أو الفوسفات. والزجاج يوجد في الطبيعة كما يوجد أيضا في المواد البركانية التي تسمى الزجاج البركاني أو المواد التي تنشأ من النيازك. وليس الزجاج صلبا ولا سائلا وإنما يكون في حالة خاصة تظهر فيها جزيئاته بشكل عشوائي، ولكن بحيث يوجد تماسك كاف لإحداث اتحاد كيميائي بينها. وعندما يتم تبريد الزجاج يصل إلى حالته الصلبة ولكن بدون تبلور، ومع تعريضه للحرارة يتحول الزجاج إلى سائل. وعادة ما يكون الزجاج شفافا ولكنه قد يكون غير شفاف أو نصف شفاف أيضا، ويختلف لونه تبعا لمكوناته. 
ويكون الزجاج المصهور كاللدائن بحيث يمكن تشكيله باستخدام عدة تقنيات. ومن الممكن تقطيع الزجاج عندما يكون باردا. وفي درجات الحرارة المنخفضة يكون الزجاج هشا وينكسر. ولمثل هذه المواد الطبيعية كالزجاج البركاني والتيكتيت مكونات وخصائص تشبه الزجاج الصناعي. 
والمكونات الأساسية للزجاج هي السيليكا المشتقة من الرمل والصوان والكوارتز. وتصهر السيليكا في درجات حرارة عالية جدا لإنتاج زجاج السيليكا المصهور. ويتم إنتاج أنواع مختلفة من الزجاج باتحاد السيليكا مع مواد خام أخرى بنسب مختلفة. وهناك مركبات قلوية مثل كربونات الصوديوم وكربونات البوتاسيوم تقلل من درجة حرارة الصهر ولزوجة السيليكا. وينصهر الزجاج عادة عند درجة حرارة عالية ولا يتمدد أو ينكمش بدرجة كبيرة مع تغير درجات الحرارة، ومن ثم يكون مناسبا لإنتاج الأدوات التي تستخدم في المعامل والأشياء التي تكون عرضة للصدمات الحرارية مثل مرايا التليسكوب. ويعتبر الزجاج موصلا رديئا لكل من الحرارة والكهرباء ومن ثم فإنه مفيد للعوازل الكهربية والحرارية. 



*رمال الزجاج :*

تعتبـر رمــال الزجاج من أهم المواد التي تدخـــل فــي الصنــاعة حيـث تتكون أساساً من معدن الكوارتز(SiO2) و يجــب أن تتميـز رمال الزجـاج بدرجة عالية من النقاوة ويكون لونها الأبيض لاحتوائها على نسبـة ضئيلة جداً من المواد الملونة مثل أكسيد الحديد و الكروم و التيتانيوم .
من الطرق الشائعه لتصنيع الزجاج هي خلط كميه كبيره من الرمل مع كميات قليله من الجير و الصودا و تسخينه حتى يصبح كتله من السائل عالي اللزوجة ، يتم بعدها تشكيله بطريقة معينة و من ثم يبرد ليكون زجاجا . 
و يعتبر زجاج الصودا و الحجر الجيري ( الزجاج المسطح ) هو الزجاج الأكثر شيوعاً و استخداما في العالم ، بحيث تبلغ نسبه هذا النوع من الزجاج أكثر من ( 90% ) من إجمالي الزجاج المستخدم في العالم . أما زجاج البوروسيليكات و هو ما يسمى بزجاج البايركس و الكيموكس فهو يتكون من ( 80% ) من السيليكا و ( 4% ) من القلويات و ( 2% ) من الألمونيوم و ( 13% ) من أكسيد البوريك . و هذه النسب تعطي هذا النوع من الزجاج ثلاث أضعاف قوة زجاج الصودا و الحجر الجيري . 
أما زجاج السيليكا المنصهر فهو يتكون من ( 100% ) من السيليكا و هو يعتبر من الزجاج العالي التكلفة و هو مقاوم للصدمات . 
و أهم خاصيه للزجاج من ناحيه تصنيعه هي لزوجته و التي تتعلق بدرجات الحرارة ، لذا فإن زجاج السيليكا النقي له لزوجه عالية و يحتاج إلى حرارة عالية جداً للتخلص من الفقاعات الموجودة فيه . و هذا الشيء يجعل من صناعة زجاج السيليكا النقي مكلف جداً.لذا و لأسباب علمية يلزم إضعاف زجاج السيليكا لكي يسهل تصنيعه بشكل إقتصادي . و أن اكسيدات المعادن القلوية هي خير وسيلة لتحقيق ذلك . 
و يكمن السر في ذلك بأن كل ذرة سيليكون ترتبط بأربع ذرات فقط من الأكسجين ، و أن أي ذرات إضافيه من الأكسجين تعمل على خلخلة التشكيل المتماسك و القوي و المكون من سيليكون – اكسجين – سيلكون . لذا أصبح من السهل علينا تغيير تركيب زجاج السيليكا و جعله أكثر تحركاً ، و ذلك باستخدام أكسيدات المعادن القلوية .
و تعتبر أكسيدات المعادن القلوية من أهم عوامل الصهر المستخدمة في صناعة الزجاج ، و أكثر هذه الأكسيدات استخداما هي الصودا التي تعتبر أرخصها ثمنا ، وقد استخدمت أكسيدات معادن قلوية أخرى لهذا الغرض مثل ( البوتاسيوم و الليثيوم ... الخ ) .

*المركبات الموازنة في الزجاج* :

هناك عناصر و مركبات كيميائية ضرورية موازنة في عملية تصنيع الزجاج بأشكاله و أنواعه المعروفة بحسب الاستخدام ، من أهمها :
1- الجير : يستخدم كمحلول مائي لتصنيع الزجاج . و يستخدم جير الكالسيوم و الدولوميت بكميات كبيرة مع الرمل و كربونات الصوديوم و المصابيح الكهربائية .

2- أكسيد الرصاص : يعتبر من المكونات الرئيسية لأنواع الزجاج الظراني الذي يتميز بمعامل انكسار عال ، و عادة ما تشتمل على نسبة كبيرة من البوتاس ( يعطي الزجاج بريقاً و لمعاناً و في نفس الوقت مقاوم للكهرباء و الحرارة ) .

3- أكسيد البوريك : يخفض من درجه لزوجه السيليكا دون أن يزيد من تمددها الحراري ، و مع إضافه كمية قليلة من اكسيد الألمونيوم يحافظ على شفافية الزجاج ، و يجعله أكثر مقاوما للحرارة ( البايركس ) ، و هي تستخدم في صناعة أدوات المخابز و أجهزة المختبرات و الأنابيب الصناعية لقدرتها على مقاومة التغيرات المفاجئة في درجات الحرارة و تحملها للتأثيرات الكيميائية .

4- أكسيد الألمونيوم و الجير : يستخدم هذا الخليط بنسبة كبيرة في الزجاج مع ( 10% ) من أكسيد البوريك و قليل من القلويات لصناعة الزجاج الليفي

*خواص الزجاج :*

1- الشفافية :يمتاز الزجاج بشفافية صافية متجانسة، تمر من خلاله جميع الأشعة الضوئية من فوق البنفسجية إلى تحت الحمراء ،كما أن للزجاج القدرة على عكس وكسر الضوء ويتراوح معامل انكسار الزجاج بين (1.467-2.179) ويكون معامل الانكسار في زجاج الرصاص اكبر ما يمكن .


2- القساوة : الزجاج جسم هش سريع التحطم لا يتغير شكله عند الضغط أو الصدمة وتعرّف قساوة الزجاج بأنها قدرته على مقاومة الخدش أو الاحتكاك .
وتختلف قساوة الزجاج باختلاف تركيبه حيث تعمل زيادة نسبة الجير والسيليكا على زيادة قساوته.

3- مقاومته للمواد الكيميائية :
يقاوم الزجاج بشكل عام المحاليل الكيميائية عدا حمض الفلوردريك والمصهرات القلوية التي تحل الزجاج بسهولة . ويؤثر الماء على الزجاج بعد تماسه لفترة طويلة جدا .

*صناعة الزجاج :*



تقسم المواد الخام الأولية المستخدمة في صناعة الزجاج إلى قسمين رئيسين هما:
أولا :المواد الأساسية وتضم :
1- الرمل أو السيليكا : يشكل حمض السيليكون المادة الأساسية التي يصنع منها الزجاج العادي ونحصل عليه من الرمل ولا يستخدم رمل الكوارتز نظرا للصعوبات وارتفاع كلفة التحضير للصناعة.
ويشترط في الرمل المستخدم أن يحتوي على نسبة عالية من أكسيد السيليكون تصل إلى 80% وان تكون نسبة الشوائب قليلة خاصة الملونة مثل مركبات الحديد .
2- مركبات الصوديوم حيث يعمل أكسيد الصوديوم على تقليل درجة الانصهار ويساعد في تشكيل الزجاج.
3- الكلس والدولوميت : حيث يساعد أكسيد الكالسيوم على تصليب الزجاج.
4- الفلدسبار :يستخدم بشكل كبير لوجوده بشكل نقي كما انه رخيص الثمن وينصهر بسهولة.
5- البوراكس : يحتوي على أكسيدي الصوديوم والبورون حيث أن هذه المادة تنصهر بشكل جيد وتقلل من معامل تمدد الزجاج . ولذلك نجد أن الزجاج الحاوي نسبة كبيرة من أكسيد البورون لا ينكسر إذا سخن أو برد فجأة .
ثانيا المواد الثانوية :
وتضم المواد التي تضاف لتحسين نوعية الزجاج كالمواد الملونة ومسرعات الانصهار والشفافية مثل أكسيد الرصاص وأكسيد التيتانيوم وأكسيد الباريوم .

*مراحل صناعة الزجاج:*

تمر صناعته بأربعة مراحل هي:
1- الصهر: حيث تكون المواد الأولية قد حضرت على شكل بودرة أو حبيبات وتمزج مع بعضها البعض بنسب وزنية معينة ثم تدخل إلى الأفران الخاصة ومن الأمثلة على هذه الأفران:
أ- فرن الجفنة: وتبلغ سعته 2 طن من المواد الأولية ويستعمل لإنتاج أنواع معينة من الزجاج مثل زجاج البصريات والزينة.
ويصنع هذا الفرن من الصلصال أو البلاتين ولكن الصلصال قد ينصهر جزء منه أثناء صهر الزجاج وبالمقابل البلاتين أغلى ثمنا.
ب- فرن الحوض:وهو عبارة عن حوض مصنوع من القرميد الناري ويتسع ل 1500 طن من المواد الخام.
2- التشكيل:يبرد مصهور الزجاج ببطء حتى يصل إلى مرحلة التشكيل بالدرجة المطلوبة، يتم التشكيل بإحدى طريقتين:
أ- النفخ والتشكيل اليدوي: يصب المصهور في القالب ويتم النفخ إما بالفم أو بالمنفاخ.
ب- النفخ أو التشكيل الآلي: حيث تتم عملية صب المصهور والنفخ آليا .
ويجب أن تتم عملية التشكيل في وقت قصير جدا حيث يتحول الزجاج خلال ذلك من عجينة إلى مادة صلبة .
3- التهذيب أو التبريد : وهي عملية تبريد الزجاج ببطء لتجنب تشققه وتكسره وتلافي تكوّن مناطق ضعف في الأدوات الزجاجية بعد تشكيلها،وتتم هذه العملية بوضع الأدوات الزجاجية في فرن التبريد على درجة حرارة تتراوح بين 400-600 ْم لفترة زمنية كافية ثم تبرد تدريجيا إلى الدرجة العادية من الحرارة وفرن التبريد عبارة عن قشاط معدني طوله 15-75 متر وعرضه1- 5 أمتار ويسخن الفرن كهربائيا أو بالمحروقات السائلة .
4- الإنهاء : يتم في هذه المرحلة تنظيف الأدوات الزجاجية وصقلها وقطعها وتصنيفها .

*التركيب الكيميائي للزجاج :*

لا يخضع تركيب الزجاج إلى الروابط الكيميائية وإنما يتألف من مجموعة من الأكاسيد المعدنية.
*تلوين الزجاج :*
يعود سبب ظهور الزجاج بلون ما إلى وجود مجموعات معدنية ملونة على شكل ايونات فيه .فمثلا يتلون الزجاج باللون الأصفر أو البني بوجود ايون الحديد الثلاثي ويمكن تحويل اللون الأخضر في الزجاج إلى الأصفر بإضافة ثاني أكسيد المنغنيز .
تصنع الأحجار الكريمة الصناعية بإضافة مساحيق المعادن الثمينة كالنحاس والذهب إلى مصهور الزجاج حيث تشكل تلك المعادن مع الزجاج محاليل غروية.

*أنواع الزجاج :*

1-البيركس :يقاوم الحرارة فعند تسخينه لا ينكسر نظرا لصغر معامل تمدده بسبب احتوائه على نسبة عالية من أكسيد البورون وتصنع منه الصحون وكاسات الشاي وزجاجيات المختبرات .
2- الزجاج القاسي سيليكا 96 :يمتاز بصغر معامل التمدد وارتفاع درجة انصهاره.
3- الزجاج الصواني: يحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من أكسيد الرصاص ويلين بالتسخين ويستعمل في الأجهزة البصرية والمجوهرات الصناعية.
وهناك نوع آخر من الزجاج الصواني يحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من أكسيد البوتاسيوم وهو غير ملون وصاف ويستعمل في الأجهزة الكهربائية لانه رديء التوصيل للكهرباء.
4- الألياف الزجاجية :
هي عبارة عن خيوط أو ألياف زجاجية وتتم صناعتها بإمرار المصهور الزجاجي على شبكة بلاتين مسخنة كهربائيا بشكل مستمر حيث تنتج خيوط زجاجية تلف حول اسطوانة تدور بسرعة .
وتستعمل هذه الألياف الزجاجية كمادة عازلة للحرارة وفي صناعة الملابس الواقية من الحريق.
5- الزجاج الضبابي غير الشفاف:
يصنع بإضافة مواد (تكون دقائقها في الحالة الغروية) إلى مصهور الزجاج حيث تبقى الدقائق عالقة لدى تبريد الزجاج وتجعله ضبابيا لأنها تنشر الضوء وتفرقه وذلك اختلاف معامل انكسارها عن معامل انكسار بقية الزجاج .


*تصنيف الزجاج حسب الاستعمال :*

1- زجاج الإنشاءات مثل زجاج النوافذ والأبواب والسيارات.
2- زجاج الآنية مثل زجاج القناني والأدوية.
3 - زجاج البصريات مثل العدسات والمجاهر والتلسكوبات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الجبار ووفقك الله لكل خير .........


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## climcom (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الجبار ووفقك الله لكل خير .........*​


----------



## سلام المهندس معجون (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي على هذا المجهود ووفقك الله لكل خير انشاء الله نتظر منك المزيد بس بدنا نعرف طريقت معجون الزجاج كيف يصنع بل التفصيل وشكرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hosamelnaggar (21 فبراير 2010)

صناعة الزجاج
*صناعة**الزجاج**من الطرق الشائعه لتصنيع الزجاج هي**خلط كميه كبيره من الرمل مع كميات قليله من الجير و الصودا و تسخينه حتى يصبح كتله**من السائل عالي اللزوجة ، يتم بعدها تشكيله بطريقة معينة و من ثم يبرد ليكون زجاجا** .

**و يعتبر زجاج الصودا و الحجر الجيري ( الزجاج المسطح ) هو الزجاج الأكثر**شيوعاً و استخداما في العالم ، بحيث تبلغ نسبه هذا النوع من الزجاج أكثر من ( 90**% ) **من إجمالي الزجاج المستخدم في العالم . أما زجاج البوروسيليكات و هو ما يسمى بزجاج**البايركس و الكيموكس فهو يتكون من ( 80% ) من السيلكا و ( 4% ) من القلويات و ( 2**% ) **من الألمونيوم و ( 13% ) من أكسيد البوريك . و هذه النسب تعطي هذا النوع من**الزجاج ثلاث أضعاف قوة زجاج الصودا و الحجر الجيري** .

**أما زجاج السليكا**المنصهر فهو يتكون من ( 100% ) من السيلكا و هو يعتبر من الزجاج العالي التكلفة و**هو مقاوم للصدمات** .

**و أهم خاصيه للزجاج من ناحيه تصنيعه هي لزوجته و التي**تتعلق بدرجات الحرارة ، لذا فإن زجاج السليكا النقي له لزوجه عالية و يحتاج إلى**حرارة عالية جداً للتخلص من الفقاعات الموجودة فيه** .

**و هذا الشيء يجعل من**صناعة زجاج السليكا النقي مكلف جداً.لذا و لأسباب علمية يلزم إضعاف زجاج السليكا**لكي يسهل تصنيعه بشكل إثتصادي . و من واقع الخبرة ، يتضح أن اكسيدات المعادن**القلوية هي خير وسيلة لتحقيق ذلك** .

**و يكمن السر في ذلك بأن كل ذرة سيليكون**ترتبط بأربع ذرات فقط من الأكسجين ، و أن أي ذرات إضافيه من الأكسجين تعمل خلخلة**التشكيل المتماسك و القوي و المكون من سيليكون – اكسجين – سيلكون . لذا أصبح من**السهل علينا تغيير تركيب زجاج السيليكا و جعله أكثر تحركاً ، و ذلك باستخدام**أكسيدات المعادن القلوية** .

**و تعتبر هذه أكسيدات المعادن القلوية من أهم**عوامل الصهر المستخدمة في صناعة الزجاج ، و أكثر هذه الأكسيدات استخداما هي الصودا**التي تعتبر أرخصها ثمنا ، وقد استخدمت أكسيدات معادن أخرى القلوية لهذا الغرض مثل** ( **البوتاسيوم و الليثيوم ... الخ** ) .
**المركبات الموازنة في الزجاج** :**هناك عناصر و مركبات كيميائية ضرورية موازنة في عملية تصنيع الزجاج**بأشكاله و أنواعه المعروفة بحسب الاستخدام ، من أهمها** :
1- **الجير : يستخدم**كمحلول مائي لتصنيع الزجاج . و يستخدم جير الكالسيوم و الدولوميت بكميات كبيرة مع**الرمل و كربونات الصوديوم و المصابيح الكهربائية** .

2- **أكسيد الرصاص : يعتبر**من المكونات الرئيسية لأنواع الزجاج الظراني الذي يتميز بمعامل انكسار عال ، و عادة**ما تشتمل على نسبة كبيرة من البوتاس ( يعطي الزجاج بريقاً و لمعاناً و في نفس الوقت**مقاوم للكهرباء و الحرارة** ) .

3- **أكسيد البوريك : يخفض من درجه لزوجه**السليكا دون أن يزيد من تمددها الحراري ، و مع إضافه كمية قليلة من اكسيد**الألمونيوم يحافظ على شفافية الزجاج ، و يجعله أكثر مقاوما للحرارة ( البايركس** ) **،**و هي تستخدم في صناعة أدوات المخابز و أجهزة المختبرات و الأنانبيب الصناعية**لقدرتها على مقاومة التغيرات المفاجئة في درجات الحرارة و تحملها للتأثيرات**الكيميائية** .

4- **أكسيد الألمونيوم و الجير : يستخدم هذا الخليط بنسبة كبيرة**في الزجاج مع ( 10% ) من أكسيد البوريك و قليل من القلويات لصناعة الزجاج الليفي*


----------



## hosamelnaggar (21 فبراير 2010)

*::الزجاج*
*الزجاج*


*استخدم**الزجاج**منذ القدم (3000ق.م)وقد أستعمل في**العديد من المجالات (أكواب زجاجية و المرايا والعمل في مختبرات البحث في**الكيمياء والبيولوجيا والفيزياء

**وغيرها من المجالات ، وقوارير وانابيب الاختبار**العدسات ومعدات المختبرات هي غالبا من الزجاج**.
**أنواع الزجاج** :

**يمكن تقسيم**الزجاج من حيث تركيبه الكيميائي إلى ثلاثة أنواع**: *

*· **زجاج**الصوديوم **و**كربونات الصوديوم **بنسبه عالية** . *
*· **الزجاج الرصاصي**الكوارتز**: **ويحتوي على السيليكا بنسبه96% , يتميز بمقاومتة لأعلى**درجات الحراره , مما يجعله مناسبًا لصناعه موازين الحراره و الأفران** . *
*كما يمكن تقسيم الزجاج أيضًا من حيث المعالجة الفيزيائية إلى نوعين**: *

*· **الزجاج الملدن**: *
*· **الزجاج المقسى: حيث يسخن إلى درجة حرارة معينة ثم يبرد بشكل سريع عن طريق تعريض**سطح الزجاج لتيارات هواء بارد .لذا فهو يتميز عن الزجاج الملدن العادي بمايلي**: *
*-***يمكن للزجاج المقسٍّى تحمل صدمات ميكانيكية أشدّ ممّا يتحمله الزجاج**الملوّن العادي بـ 5 - 7 مرات . و عندما يتكسر الزجاج نتيجة صدمة شديدة, يتحول إلى**عدد كبير من الشظايا صغيرة التي لا تجرح ولا تؤذي أحداً( لهذا السبب يسمى هذا**الزجاج زجاج أمان مقسَّى). وخلافا للزجاج المقسى، فإن الزجاج العادي يتناثر عند**تكسره إلى شظايا حادة جارحة بالغة الضرر**
-***عندما ينكسر الزجاج المقسى نتيجة صدمة**شديدة, يتحول إلى شظايا صغيرة لا تجرح ولا تؤذي أحداً( لهذا السبب تسمى زجاج أمان**مقسَّى)وهو ما يستخدم في زجاج السيارات و السينما. أما الزجاج العادي الملدن فعند**تكسره يتحول إلى شظايا مختلفة الأحجام, وحاده الأطراف ,و بالغة الضرر**.
-***كما**يمكن للزجاج المقسَّى تحمل الفارق بين درجات الحرارة الداخلية والخارجية, تصل إلى** 300 **درجة مئوية, في حين لا تتجاوز هذه الفروق الـ70 درجة مئوية في الزجاج العادي**الملدن, مما يعرضها للكسر مباشرةً**.
**ومن الطرق الشائعه لتصنيع الزجاج هي خلط كميه**كبيره من**الرمل **مع كميات قليله من**الصودا , **ومن ثم تسخينه إلى درجة حرارة عالية تزيد على الـ 1100**درجة مئوية , حتى يصبح عجينةً سائلةً عالية اللزوجه، يتم بعدها تشكيله بطرق آلية أو**يدوية , و من ثم يبرد ليكون زجاجًا**.
**و يعتبر زجاج الصودا أو زجاج**الحجر الجيري ( **الزجاج المسطح ): هو الزجاج الأكثر شيوعًا و**استخدامًا ، حيث يشكل نسبه تزيد عن الـ ( 90% ) من إجمالي الزجاج المستخدم في**العالم . أما زجاج البوروسيليكات و هو ما يسمى بزجاج البايركس و الكيموكس فهو يحتوي**على**الألمونيوم **بنسبة ( 2% ) و على**الكوارتز **فهو يحتوي على**الأوكسجين **و أن أي ذرات إضافيه من الأكسجين تعمل خلخلة التشكيل**المتماسك و القوي و المكون من**سيليكون – اكسجين – البوتاسيوم **و**الليثيوم ... **الخ** ) .

**المركبات الوازنة في الزجاج** : 

**هناك عناصر و مركبات كيميائية ضرورية موازنة في عملية تصنيع الزجاج بأشكاله**و أنواعه المعروفة بحسب الاستخدام ، من أهمها** :
1- الكالسيوم **و الدولوميت بكميات كبيرة مع الرمل و**كربونات الصوديوم **و المصابيح الكهربائية** .
2- أكسيد الرصاص : **يعتبر من المكونات الرئيسية لأنواع الزجاج**الظراني الذي يتميز بمعامل انكسار عال ، و عادة ما تشتمل على نسبة كبيرة من**البوتاس ( **يعطي الزجاج بريقاً و لمعاناً و في نفس الوقت مقاوم**للكهرباء و الحرارة ) . 3**- الفولاذ **واكثر هشاشة من**الورق **مع امكانية الحصول عليه بكافة الالوان والاشكال وذلك بسبب**خاصيته العجينية** .

**صناعة الزجاج** :

**يصنع الزجاج بطريقة التسخين إلى**درجات الحرارة العالية حتى الحصول على الحالة العجينية للخليطة ومن ثم تتم عملية**القولبة للعجينة بحسب الشكل المراد الحصول عليه ، وطبعاً هنالك العديد من العوامل**التي يجب مراعاتها ولكن هذه هي الطريقة العامة، وباختصار يمكننا القول أن صانع**الزجاج يقوم بخلط كمية كبيرة من**الرمل **مع كميات قليلة من**والصودا **وغيرها من المواد ليعطي للزجاج بعض الخواص. ويمكن أن**تتكون المكونات الأخرى من**وأكسيد الزرنيخ **الأبيض بتسخين هذا الخليط أو جزء منه في فرن حتى**يصبح كتلة من السائل الكثيف اللزج . وعندما يبرد هذا المزيج يصبح زجاجا . وتستعمل**ملايين الأطنان من الرمل كل سنة لصنع الزجاج. ومع ذلك فإن هناك أنواعا خاصة من**الزجاج تصنع دون أن يستعمل فيها الرمل مطلقاً** .*


----------



## malahy (21 فبراير 2010)

أشكركم جدا الاأن المطلوب الايضاح بحيث يكون الموضوع ثري 
يعني العبارات مثل (درجة حرارة معينة) ماهي هذه المعينة؟ يجب التوضيع للفائدة وابلمعلومية
وشكرا


----------



## hosamelnaggar (22 فبراير 2010)

الغرض من درجات الحراره العاليه انها تذيد عن 1100 م من خلال افران خاصه حيث يعتمد تصنيع الزجاج علي لزوجته ومن ثم يتم تسخينه لدرجات حراره فوق 1100 م حتي يصبح عجينه عاليه اللزوجه يتم بعدها تشكيله ثم يبرد ليكون زجاجا


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 فبراير 2010)

*​​​
​​*
*




*​*




​




​​

​​​*​​


----------



## اسلام البدوي (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 يونيو 2010)

thanks and best wishes


----------



## فيصل العزو (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فداء بكر (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ابو يوسف


----------



## aissaoui58 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## aissaoui58 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكركم على هذه المعلومات العلمية ولكن أريد المزيد من التوضيح حول النسب أو المقادير المستعملة


----------



## sweet boy660 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوور على الموضوع


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## احسان الشبل (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وعاشد يدااااااك


----------



## كيوتي (11 يناير 2011)

اشكركم شكراً جزيلاً الاخوة القائمين علي الموضوع والسادة اعضاء المنتدي المحترم


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام


----------



## محمودالسويسى (3 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الافادة


----------



## ابو يوسف (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## اسدالباطن (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم والله موضوع شيق وتشكر عليه والله يعطيكم العافيه والاجر انشاء الله ............


----------



## محمد عياد1 (29 أغسطس 2011)

:75:الكلمات لا تكفي لإعطاء الرأي
لكن الشكر لمن عمل ومن سمع ثم أتقن ثم أعطى و أستفد :20:


----------



## حماده_1972 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

:56:السلام عليكم مشكور اخي ابو يوسف على المجهود الرائع وعندي استفسار هل يوجد محلول او مزيب يجعل عجينة الزجاج ماده سائله لمده طويله واستخدامها في الطلاء وشكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على المعلومات وعلى الجهد المبذول


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## maa3ad (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## نور جابر (15 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع جزاكم الله خير.
ولي سؤال محير ارجوا من يعرف اجابته ألا يبخل علينا بالرد .
كيف يمكن عمل زجاج شفاف موصل للكهرباء او علي الاقل له وجه واحد موصل من طبقه معينه لا تغير من شفافيته ( اقل معامل انكسار )


----------



## Abu Laith (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيرا على المعلومات القيمة وان شاء الله في ازدياد ...


----------



## احمد الحضرمي (28 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بابكريحى (10 مايو 2012)

كورين على المعلومات اخوانى وسؤالى كم تبلغ تكلفة انشاء مصنع صغير للزجاج


----------



## دعيج (6 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## محمد ابورحمة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## شوقي شحرة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيييييييييييير حبايب


----------



## شوقي شحرة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

يا شباب لو سمحتو عايزين تصميم مصنع للزجاج ( مخططات )
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## شوقي شحرة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووور يا ابو الرجال


----------



## شوقي شحرة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

يا ريت ابو يوسف تزودنا صور لتخطيط المصنع 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهاجر (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

موضوع رائع

بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... أشكر كاتب الموضوع والمشاركين فيه


----------



## شوقي شحرة (7 ديسمبر 2012)

يسلمو كل يد تمد الخير للناس


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------

